# What fish are now being aqua cultured?



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Just starting a topic of curiosity.... A little something different than the usual for sale ads. There has been a lot of advances in aqua cultured fish and just curious as to what is out there now. And how readily available they are. Clown fish are an obvious one. 

Banggai Cardinals are another. On a side note I'd like to know where or who has these aqua cultured. I want a school for my new build. 

Dotty backs, and I've also heard certain tangs are being aqua cultured.


----------



## kem (Oct 19, 2015)

Angels and Anthias too.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Check the ORA website - most of their fish is aqua-cultured.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Forgot about those guys. I will


----------



## pulau (Mar 20, 2011)

I am also interested in finding captive bred Banggai Cardinals. Any leads Matt?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

No not yet. But I haven't been actively looking. Ill post if I find anything though


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Today, they are cross breeding clownfish and coming up with new breed and names. Of course the prices are crazy too. This is just like cross breeding discus in the past.

Am not sure how many are breeding in Canada but there seems to be number of farm like breeders in the US, similar to ORA concept.

I did hear sometime back, some researcher did breed flame angels in some U. in Canada but cannot remember the details.


----------

